# Audi 200 20vtq for sale. 2500$



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

1991 audi 200 20v turbo quattro. 2 sets of tires, factory roof rack, daily driver with 200k. has manuals and some extra parts decent shape for age and mileage. 2500$. Located southern NH


----------



## AutoSportWerks (Jan 14, 2011)

Is this a wagon?
Do you still have it?


----------

